

How Ramen Hacked The Worlds Largest Hackathon - dieselz
http://blog.ramen.is/development/how-we-hacked-the-worlds-largest-hackathon/

======
sjunkin
I hope this project (or one like it) takes off to help better enable folks
looking to get their ideas validated and off the ground. The blueprint to
prepare for hackathons is just gravy!

~~~
angilly
Thanks. We hope it takes off too!

